# SHE'S HERE



## LAZY J MINIS (Mar 1, 2010)

SHE WAS BORN EARLY THIS MORNING. A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE GIRL ISIS*** MOM IS HOPWOODS SD BRIGHT AMBER AND DAD IS LAZY J SOMEWHERE IN TIME. MOM AND BABY ARE DOING FINE. WILL ADD PICTURES AS SOON AS I FIGURE OUT HOW.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Charley (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------

